# Help on Vinyl choice for sandals????



## jdegid (May 21, 2012)

I am looking to decorate these sandals

Gildan SS300









Per Gildan Description:
they are made of lightweight PVC upper and EVA outsole

*I am looking for the best vinyl choice for adhesion and wear and tear.*

I will be doing a basic TEXT across the top flap.

I mostly deal with Stahls and Imprintables Vinyl products.

Any Suggestions???? 

Thanks in Advance !!

John

John Kenneth Designs
_johnkennethdesigns.com_


----------



## kbgutt (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi John, I was wondering the same thing. I just picked some of these up and am wondering if I can use an Opaque transfer because of the enhanced detail that allows, or if I have to stay with vinyl. I noticed the instructions do not recommend a vinyl type but the screenprint instructions do mention adding a nylon catalyst so I wonder if we should be using vinyl for nylon and press at lower temps. 

Have you had any success?


----------



## jdegid (May 21, 2012)

kbgutt said:


> Hi John, I was wondering the same thing. I just picked some of these up and am wondering if I can use an Opaque transfer because of the enhanced detail that allows, or if I have to stay with vinyl. I noticed the instructions do not recommend a vinyl type but the screenprint instructions do mention adding a nylon catalyst so I wonder if we should be using vinyl for nylon and press at lower temps.
> 
> Have you had any success?



Just a follow up. I ended up using Vinyl from Stahls. The ecofilm adhered with no problems. As far as wear and tear we will see how the last. 
Heres a pic


----------



## kbgutt (Jun 14, 2013)

Those look awesome! Thanks for getting back to me. 
Keith


----------



## CuteAsAButton (Mar 3, 2015)

jdegid said:


> Just a follow up. I ended up using Vinyl from Stahls. The ecofilm adhered with no problems. As far as wear and tear we will see how the last.
> Heres a pic


Can you please tell me what temp. you set your heat press on? and how long you pressed it?


----------



## jdegid (May 21, 2012)

CuteAsAButton said:


> Can you please tell me what temp. you set your heat press on? and how long you pressed it?


I sent you a message but here it is in a nutshell

Product I used 
SPECTRA® Eco-Film Heat Transfer Vinyl - 15" | Imprintables Warehouse

302 for 5-8 seconds I used 3 pressure on a hotronix press. Make sure to use a cover sheet.

My first order was 15 pair. They have now ordered 50 pair!!!


Good Luck!


----------



## jhoop371 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello, Where did you get the gold slides? Thank you!


----------



## hepressnyc2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

jdegid said:


> I sent you a message but here it is in a nutshell
> 
> Product I used
> SPECTRA® Eco-Film Heat Transfer Vinyl - 15" | Imprintables Warehouse
> ...


----------



## atlcustoms (Feb 7, 2007)

How did these hold up ?


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

I 2nd the request on how did they hold up? I'm also curious if these were the $8 something a pair or did you find a better price?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I use vinyl from Twill USA. Have had no issues yet.


----------



## QAPPAREL (Jul 28, 2012)

Where did you get the gold slides?


----------

